# VS2008 and .Net Framework 3.5 SP1 Betas



## Kreij (Jul 2, 2008)

For those of you who use VS 2008 and .Net Framework 3.5 in your applications, there is now a beta release of SP1 for both available from Microsoft.

Notes and links to downloads here

It looks like they have added some nice debugging improvements in VS 2008 SP1


----------

